# where to get cheap perspex sheeting?



## kellie.e (May 25, 2009)

i'm in the middle of making a new iggy enclosure does any one know where to find cheap perspex in the east midlands i'm guessing it will be cheaper than glass?
and then use a wooden frame!
thanx


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

There's a couple of links here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/280711-perspex.html


----------



## kellie.e (May 25, 2009)

thanks for that will take a while to go through all links but hopefully will find what i'm after:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

I have found that perspex is alot more expensive than glass but it is alot easier to work with I have a place just around the corner from where i live that will do me a sheet of glass a metre sq for just 4.50 and i can have as many cuts as i want for nothing, the glas in my iggy tank cost me just £10 :lol2:.


----------



## kellie.e (May 25, 2009)

the glas in my iggy tank cost me just £10 :lol2:.[/quote]


wow :gasp: how big is you igg tank and how much was built of glass?

im not sure wether to do just the front in perspex/glas or all side.


----------



## Daisy frog (May 21, 2009)

b+q sell perspex its not cheap but it does the job and i dont have to woory about it breaking


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

kellie.e said:


> the glas in my iggy tank cost me just £10 :lol2:.


 
wow :gasp: how big is you igg tank and how much was built of glass?

im not sure wether to do just the front in perspex/glas or all side.[/quote]


The tank all in all is 6ftx6ftx3ft and only the front is glass, but i am in the process of making another large enclosure for my igg but am going about it a completely different way no wood or glass, just going to c if it works first of all then will c if people are interested in buying them from me:2thumb:

as for doing all the sides in glass/perspex i wudnt because it will limit the ammount of branches and things for the igg to climb, anything that gets climb by an iggy usually gets destroyed unless fixed really well.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

in the UK glass is cheaper than acrylic sheet. in the USA its the other way around. hence most fish tanks over here are glass, and over there everyone has a perspex tank.


----------

